# Thor Compass 23TR reviews please



## Judy McGuire (May 24, 2017)

We are new to RVing and seriously considering a Compass 23TR.  I would love to hear ANY pros and cons.  And any hints for outfitting, should we choose to buy one.  Thank you.  Judy and Jim McGuire


----------



## C Nash (May 29, 2017)

Judy & John goggle Compass 23 TR reviews.  Space, what you tow with and where you camp will help you decide.  Is it a new camper?  Take all reviews with a grain of salt.  What one likes another hates.  Look around and then look more.  Find several you like then compare them for your needs


----------



## JAL retired (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm new to RVing and purchases a new 23TR in April 2017.  Been on the road a few of times.  I have the Ford chassis (Transit 300HD w/ Turbo Diesel) . My girlfriend and I love it.  Perfect size for two people who travel efficiently.  Easy to drive, park and maneuver (almost like driving my large SUV). On my last trip (~320 miles) I got 16.2 mpg which I was not expecting and am impressed.  I preferred the rear slide unit and glad I did (rather than a slide on the side). The one con is the lack of storage space but that forces us to be efficient in what we bring. I've seen too many people drag too much junk with them.  I'm glad I bought the 23TR!!!!!


----------



## henryck (Oct 20, 2017)

Sounds like a good purchase. How's the performance of its AC system?


----------



## JAL retired (Oct 20, 2017)

The AC system on my unit is really good.  Was out for 4 days this summer when the temp was 100 F+ (w/ +70% Humidity) and the Dometic Penguin on top did a great job keeping the RV very cool.  Driving, the Ford AC system (factory running off the engine) did a good job keeping us cool too, albeit it's not designed to keep the whole RV cool but actually keep the entire vehicle comfortable. About the only thing you have to get use to is the Penguin can seem loud but we got very use to it and didn't bother us.  The other thing I would suggest is getting the driver and passenger door windows slightly tinted because with all those big forward windows...the sun will try to roast you on the drive.


----------

